# 2 opciones riego automatico



## juancarfox (Dic 3, 2008)

estoy interesado en contruir un sistema de riego automatico, obviamente que funcione como su nombre lo dice: automatico, ya que sera en un rancho y por lo general no hay gente por esos rumbos, tengo la idea de hacerlo por sensores de luz que al salir el sol, accione una bomba y por cierto tiempo riegue y despues de apague para que vuelva a encerderse al dia siguiente que haya sol...( como un timer ) 

la idea es llenar un tinaco con flotador incluido y a la salida ( en la parte de abajo del tinaco) un tubo por el cual salga el agua a presion, y al activarse el circuito abra una valvula y salga el agua, y de esa manera se podria ahorrar el uso de una bomba. 

la idea esque por dia, osea al amanecer se vacie el tinaco de aproximadamente 500 litros, ya que el area no es muy grande a regar, lo demas seria cuestion de gravedad ya que el jardin tiene inclinacion y se esparceria el agua por todo el lugar. 

otra duda es como conseguir esa valvula, como pedirla y con que voltajes funcionan....


----------



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

Lo puedes hacer con  un PIC, LDR y Relé. Con eso es suficiente. También en la entrada de la base de un transistor metes un cable para que te detecte el nivel de agua si lo tienes arriba y te ahorras el flotador.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2008)

Lo que necesitas se conoce como electrovalvula, no se que precios se manejaran por tus lados pero seguramente es lo mas caro del proyecto.
Si podes consegui una electrovalvula biestable, estas no necesitan estar alimentadas en forma continua.
Y otra cosa pero que no tiene nada que ver con la electronica... no te conviene regar de dia por el tema de la evaporacion del agua... lo mas eficiente es realizar el riego por la noche.
Como alternativa te puedo proponer que uses un timer con programacion semanal para accionar la electrovalvula, algo como esto: http://www.secuen.com/lineasrelojes.asp
El unico problema que le veo es si llueve y encima regas... pero si te convence la idea podemos ver como solucionarlo usando algun sensor de lluvia.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 3, 2008)

Mejor riega de noche, asi habra menos perdidas de agua por evaporacion y si dices de pisar el terreno de dia ya no estara tan humedo.
Lo mejor para estos casos es usar un simple reloj programador, los cuales los hay a partir de 3€.


----------



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

Mejor compras un mini-PLC. ¿Puedes poner un enlace de ese reloj?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2008)

http://www.secuen.com/lineasrelojes.asp


----------



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> http://www.secuen.com/lineasrelojes.asp



Eso no vale 3 € ni loco. Para eso cojo un reloj CASIO de toda la vida y programo las alarmas que son el aviso de activar algo. Esta idea la tengo en mente desde hace años. Con ese reloj abajo sólo tiene una alarma. No conviene usarlo.












Si de este tipo que tiene 5 alarmas. La idea es sacar el aviso por el zumbador de la alarma hacia el PIC, el PIC hará el resto.


----------



## Guest (Dic 3, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Mejor riega de noche, asi habra menos perdidas de agua por evaporacion y si dices de pisar el terreno de dia ya no estara tan humedo.
> Lo mejor para estos casos es usar un simple reloj programador, los cuales los hay a partir de 3€.



Lo suscribo yo que sabéis lo que controlo de plantas , ya no por la tierra si no porque es cuando mejor les viene a las plantas y ayudara a conservar la temperatura y humedad de las raices durante el dia.

Y comprate un plubiometro que si no te puedes cargar la cosecha.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2008)

Yo pense que querias el link de algun timmer, no se me ocurrio que venia por el tema del costo.Los electromecanicos estan muy baratos pero yo tampoco vi en mi vida alguno por 3 euros


----------



## Guest (Dic 3, 2008)

Meta y porque no usas el primer reloj y lo configuras para pitar cada hora? asi tendrias 24 referencias y no 5, mas barato y mas eficiente, no?


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2008)

Hayy HEMP... en ningun momento se dijo que era para regar plantitas de marihuana! jajaja.
 Aunque da para pensar eso porq dijo que no hay gente... que se riega por gravedad lo que nos dice que debe ser en una montaña en algun lugar medio escondido... bah que se yo.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 3, 2008)

este tipo de programadores los he visto de oferta en comercios de mi ciudad a ese precio. Y los digitales por menos de 7 €.


----------



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Meta y porque no usas el primer reloj y lo configuras para pitar cada hora? asi tendrias 24 referencias y no 5, mas barato y mas eficiente, no?



Mi idea es usar el segundo con sólo dos alarmas. Una de las 21:00 para activar algo y la segunda alarma para desactivarlo a las 07:00. Cosas de esas me refiero, por poner un ejemplo. El primero vale para lo que dices y está bien y más barato, pero por muy barato que cueste no me voy  a gastar el dinero por un reloj nuevo para hacer esto, me da pena, para eso de segunda mano por  www.ebay.es más barato todavía.


----------



## Guest (Dic 3, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Hayy HEMP... en ningun momento se dijo que era para regar plantitas de marihuana! jajaja.
> Aunque da para pensar eso porq dijo que no hay gente... que se riega por gravedad lo que nos dice que debe ser en una montaña en algun lugar medio escondido... bah que se yo.



No te me pierdas corderillo   aqui nadie hablo de eso, que esas cosas que dizes ya han pasado:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about25861.html  

Meta, lo decia porque al ser reloj+PIC pense que lo decias por si el pic se reseteaba o algo, vamos, que yo sepa los PIC tienen reloj interno, podrias contar el dia entero con el pic, pero como le de un pico de tension y se resete te riega a la hora que le de la gana. Pensaba que querias el reloj para referenciar al pic por si se perdia, no para usarlo como componente activo.


----------



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se puede usar un reloj calendario DS1037.


----------



## Guest (Dic 3, 2008)

Meta dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias! no sabia de estos ICs.


----------



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Meta dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí te habla de algo con esquema y ejemplos en ASM. http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?...w=article&id=66&Itemid=87#Proteus_Capitulo_24

Edito:
Aquí hay un bue proyecto de control, pero de acuario.
http://www.monigot.com/acuarios/controlador/index.php


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2008)

hola meta, lo que pones de usar un reloj pulsera lo hice yo cuando estaba en la secundaria , hace decenios y funciona OK , usas la señal de alarma para disparar un T.
una cosa artesanal pero es tan confiable como que los relojes que puso fernando ae son COPIA de eso de los pulsera ya que si lo abres (he abierto unos cuantos   ) es un modulo especializado que bien podria entrar en una pulsera y conectado a una placa de potencia que contienene:
fuente a capacitor y el disparo del rele y el rele.
nada mas.

por otro lado si quien inicio esto NO SABE ni quiere caer en el campo de la electronica, como lo oriento fernando ae va ok.

mira, sin prender el soldador pero consiguiendo a un electricista piola (cosa dificil) podrias automatizar asi:

al caer la noche (que no dependa de un reloj que se puede desprogramar) se activa el riego por 30 minutos u otro tiempo, ese riego se bloquea 2 minutos  si un sensor de movimiento detecta a la señora que justo pasa cerca de la manguera (para no mojarla y luego tener que aguantarla    ) .
electrovalvulas hay de riego pero no te quedes ahi, existe una linea de 12vcc para automotriz que cumple con lo mismo : dejar pasar fluidos    y lo masivo es economico   .

tod sin prender el soldador.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2008)

mira meta lo que encontre.........horrible definicion por que use la webcam:

de la epoca que dedicaba tiempo a armar cosas........y tenia pelo .


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2008)

uno es en una cajita enchufable y tenia en el frente un display de un reloj pulsera con alarma.....enchufas el grabador o la radio y a la mañana prendia ......hace......mas de 20 años.

el otro tenia 2 displays de relojes, una perilla para tiempo y un monton de llaves de palanca .....podia seleccionar que un reloj enciende y el otro papaga.
o que cada reloj alctiva y por un tiempo que dice la perilla.o que ..ya ni recuerdo.

que kilombo adentro...hoy lo miro y cosa de relojeria.no lo tiro a la mierda por que lo hice yo.


----------



## Meta (Dic 3, 2008)

Me encanta esos proyectos.

Deberías publicarlo en una Web o blog si tienes. Estas cosas no las deje sólo en el baúl de los recuerdos.

Buen trabajo de hace 20 años.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 3, 2008)

O lo envías al foro para que se publique ne la sección de proyectos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 4, 2008)

Andres: no conocia esa parte del foro, me la agendo para cuando tenga tiempo.

respecto de esos equipos es un lio, buscar los planos o descular lo que hice, en verdad no soy creyente de que alguien ponga todo un desarrollo de algo, es , o me parece al cuete.

lo que si me parece muy util (y hay mucho en este foro maravilloso ) es que pongan conceptos, teoria y ideas.

lo de os aparatos que habia hecho ya META puso el concepto:
en vez de hacer un reloj o lio asi con un pic y manejo de display y demas te vas de paseo por los comercios y compras un relojito barato digital de varias alarmas, o un timer que hay , los he visto.
a casa, desarmas y mides la señal del buzzer.
la amplificas como quieras.

y haces lo que quieras :
que dispare un 555, o un PIC o lo que sea.
que a continuacion trabaje un timer para autoapagado, o que la proxima alarma genere un cambio de estado.

lo que uno quiera.

los pulsadores habra que poner mas grandes afuera asi que mas cables soldados al reloj.

el gabinete que uno quiera, las llavecitas son para seleccionar modos.

en fin, habran notado que muchas veces les mencione como hacer cosas sin prender el soldador, es que uno tiene que tener un concepto mas abierto, hoy dia ......(por suerte o por desgracia , no se) hay productos terminados muy baratos, excesivamente baratos , como un modulo reloj con alarmas que hace que sea una ridiculez querer meterse a construir algo asi.,
asi que de igual modo que uno ve a un chip como un modulo para trabajar tambien hay que ver "otros aparatos" como modulos para trabajar.

otro ejemplo es algun juguete que hace musica, tarjeta de navidad o llaverito, que cuesta mcuho menos que comprar el chip o hacer el sonido, bueno, uno si consigue el modulo adecuado se puede hacer un timbre o la etapa de salida de sonido de algo sin complicarse la vida .

creo que para quien esta en electronica aunque sea de cabezon es mas impportante los conceptos.
el proyecto completo desde como pegas la cajita hasta el impreso me parece un poco exagerado, es para quien solo arma sin saber nada y esos y les pido que no se ofendan me parecen aventureros perdidos.
aventureros por que hacer todo un proyecto, cientos de soldaduras de algo que no conocen es ser aventurero.

perdidos por que meterse en algo que les debe apasionar sin saber..........meterse a armar en vez de meterse a aprender primero.
no dedicar tiempo para aprende rhoy dia que es maravilloso lo que hay en internet, maravilloso las explicaciones, la teoria.............en mi epoca habia:
la lupin
libros tecnicos llenos de derivadas e integrales 
profesores garcas que solo sabian teoria 

si les gusta la electronica hay que estar perdido para ponerse a armar en vez de aprender.

saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 5, 2008)

lei el post por arriba, te conviene que el riego lo hagas de noche, poruqe de dia se te van a cocinar las plantas, lo digo por experiencia propia.
otra cosa, necesitaras hacerbte un pequeño control de nivel para colocarlo en las bombas paraq ue las mantenga cebadas. lo leo bien y luego te doy alguno otra idea!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 5, 2008)

si alexuns por eso puse la fotocelula


----------



## alexus (Dic 8, 2008)

y porque no usas un plc? hay para usar en  220 voltios a 100 dolares y algo, te va a salir mucho mas barato que comprar un casio para destriparlo! y ahi controlas todo, el riego la cabada de las bombas, en fin, todo


----------



## Guest (Dic 8, 2008)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> y porque no usas un plc? hay para usar en  220 voltios a 100 dolares y algo, te va a salir mucho mas barato que comprar un casio para destriparlo! y ahi controlas todo, el riego la cabada de las bombas, en fin, todo



Yo para estas cosas... mas si se va a controlar por el sol, lo haria todo por hard. Si, el pic es mas sencillo que  todo, pero una pirada de pinza del pic, un dia mas caluroso de lo normal, o mas frio de lo normal, o un pico de tension en la red general... y a la mierda una cosecha de 6 meses.


----------



## Meta (Dic 8, 2008)

Se protege el PIC sea con programación y hardware o utiliza un PLC para cosas serias.


----------



## alexus (Dic 8, 2008)

lo mejor es un plc, ya  esta, poco espacio, facil de programar, etc... 
hemp, cosecha de 6 meses? que plantas en el rancho?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

los elementos para usarse "con toda la furia" son como ya dije :

1 -- fotocelula con retardo
2--- 2 temporizadores , uno para determinar el tiempo que , luego de que detecte la foto este activada la electrovalvula o sea circulando agua.......( este temporizador para que tengan y el otro para que guarden   )
3 ---  un sensor IR (comprado aparte) por si no queremos que la señora se moje cuando entra si justo se activo la ducha   

no hay mas lola que valga.

CUANDO USO QUE ?

si uno es electr....... y sabe usar *PLC* que lo use , a sabiendas que no es solo el PLC.........mentirita:
la fuente si no la trae, los sensores y como salidas no vamosa usar directamente los relecitos que posee internos ? o si los usan ? alla ustedes.

si son electronicos y les gusta el olor a resina se lo haran uds, por que al fin y al cabo veran que es tonto querer hacerse el IRP ...asi que haran un timer controlado por LDR ...........no da para mas ...o si ? 

si son electricos medio serios , ni enchufan el soldador por que no saben que hacer con el, pero en este caso veran que con una buena foto  + un timer de riel din , + un IRP si quieren tienen todo solucionado.


les gusta la matraca y complicar la bocha .... no ? 

PLC para una foto + un timer ? 
 

por que no ponen primero el analisis del sistema o sea que es lo que quieren que haga ? antes de ir a la tienda c comprar pavadas :

pongan : 
quiero que al oscurecer controle la temperatura de las plantas y la humedad, y cuente hasta 100 , luego controle de nuevo todo eso y cuente hasta 30 y active los regadores, pero antes controle si hay energia y agua , en caso de no haber de una alarma , y si en 30 minutos no responden la alarma se ponga el sistema a llorar .
y que cada 30 dias de aviso por modem al dueño que vaya a recoger la cosecha ..........
ahi si va un PLC:
Para Locos Cavernicolas   

PD: me olvidaba, controlar el equipo de audio........por que todos sabemos que a las plantas les gusta la musica, asi que agregar eso en el programa


----------



## Meta (Dic 8, 2008)

Hola fernandob:

Pues hay cosas que dice por aquí. Por lo que veo, nuestro amigo no tiene intención de hacer caso a los PLC.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 8, 2008)

ah..... me has metido en foros que ya ni entro  de tanto que me han hecho rabiar    ..........
no ubico en cual hablan de esto , ya que tu enlace me direcciona a una pagina generica con muchos items.

fernandoB con mayuscula es otro, es español y se mete en politica .....
ya me pegaste la curiosidad y voy a navegar de nuevo por esos rumbos (los de electricidad)       

saludos


----------



## Mira 2 (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola  a todos.

     Yo soy apendiz de electronico, por eso no me gusta meterme mucho  en este campo, por mi edad principalmente, pero me gusta ver los foreros que lo saben todo o casi todo en este campo, ¡adelante!.

   Con respecto a el riego automatico -- hablo por esperiencia- una electrovalvula, un interruptor horario de programacion diaria  y nada mas, en cuanto a las electrovalvulas las hay gratis en las lavadoras automaticas en las chatarrerias o en deshuso. 

  Un saludo


----------



## Meta (Dic 16, 2008)

Mira 2 dijo:
			
		

> en cuanto a las electrovalvulas las hay gratis en las lavadoras automaticas en las chatarrerias o en deshuso.



No había caído, ya se donde buscar.


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 16, 2008)

Yo hace un rato me compre una de lavarropas a 30$, lo unico malo que tiene un ciclo de trabajo de 3 minutos con 5 de descanso.


----------



## Meta (Dic 16, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Yo hace un rato me compre una de lavarropas a 30$, lo unico malo que tiene un ciclo de trabajo de 3 minutos con 5 de descanso.



¿Y cómo lo querías?

Tienes para elegir.
http://www.hunterriego.com/Productos/Electrovalvulas/default.htm


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 16, 2008)

Tenia ganas de comprar una biestable, el tema es que donde vivo no hay nada, asiq hoy aproveche que viaje a Neuquen capital para hacer compras pero no me dio el tiempo para buscar mucho.
Igual era para decir "tengo una electrovalvula" nomas jeje, para experimentos la compre.
Las biestables se accionan invirtiendo la polaridad?


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2010)

Usa un 12F509 y ya tienes biestables.


----------

